# Sinus/eye infection



## Roddanagh (Dec 9, 2006)

Um, hello. I'm new here and have never posted before, but I have a rather seriously ill rat. I could really use some advice.

I bought three females from a pet store a little over a week ago. All were alert, of healthy weight, and free from any clear signs of poor health. One of them was calmer than the others, though, and while I thought her personality was simply more laid-back than her sisters', I now suspect it was the beginnning of the lethargy that has now descended on her. She's lost weight, and I'm quite worried.

I noticed when I got her that she had a rather peculiar-looking nose - almost shrew-like. I believe it may actually be swollen - it's now quite clogged, and she breathes only through her mouth. A small amount of sticky discharge was around the nose itself, but I also found large amounds of it on her forepaw, presumably from attemping to clean her nose. Today the infection may have reached her left eye.. it's clouded blue, and appears to have an ulcer on the cornea. I'm uncertain, however, whether this is related to infection or injury.


And now the really bad news: my parents refuse to pay for a vet visit that costs more money than the animal itself. I feel helpless.

I do work at a vet, though. I should have enough money to purchase medications to administer myself if I am directed toward a particular substance.


Please hurry. It's progressing quickly. And a 'money-back guarantee' is a rather poor comfort..


----------



## Roddanagh (Dec 9, 2006)

Since the infection seems to be moving so fast, I don't know if I could afford to wait -- I put her on oral clavamox and terramycin eye ointment. Clavamox is described as broad-spectrum. Terramycin I had rather less information on, but I know it can be used on rats and is used on eye infections in dogs and cats. Perhaps it's not the *ideal* treatment, but I couldn't sit back and do nothing. 

One of her sisters is getting a bit snuffly, so I'm giving the Clavamox to all of them in case whatever she has is infectious.

Another symptom noted, too: her genitals are rather swollen and oozing thick discharge.. 


What do you think her chances of surviving? Do you have any suggestions or warnings for me? Please, I still need your help.


----------



## Roddanagh (Dec 9, 2006)

...nevermind. She's gone.

I guess I'd still like advice for her sisters. I hope..


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry no1 gave u advice i woyldnt have knowen wat 2 do plus ive been away for the weekend, sorry for your loss i wish i could have helped, have u let the pet shop know as it could be partly to do with them?


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I feel awful about not giving you advice, I haven't been on for awhile. May your girly rest in peace


----------

